# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pepper Mill Swap . . . With 'A Twist'



## Kevin

Here's the list! Find your name in the left hand column and the member's name to the right of yours is who you send your blank and mechanism. Contact them with your address and ask them what kind of mechanism/s they prefer. Make it fun!
*

*

Kevin >>>>>>>>>>>> TimR
DKMD >>>>>>>>>>> The PenSmith
Schroedc >>>>>>>>> DKMD
NYWoodturner >>>> ButchC
Wildthings >>>>>>> Dennis Ford
Dennis Ford >>>>>> sprucegum
ButchC >>>>>>>>>> Wildthings
woodintyuuu >>>>> Kevin
The PenSmith >>>> Schroedc
sprucegum >>>>>> NYWoodturner
TimR >>>>>>>>>> woodintyuuu

*THE SWAP IS NOW CLOSED TO NEW ENTRIES*

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Here's how I did it - I like to keep stuff simple as you know so I assigned us all a number according to our entry position and this is it:


@Kevin
@DKMD
@Schroedc
@NYWoodturner
@Wildthings
@Dennis Ford
@ButchC
@woodintyuuu
@The PenSmith
@sprucegum
@TimR
Then I set the random number generator up to generate 11 numbers:





And once I mashed Get Sequence this is what we got:





So here's the list. Find your name in the left column and the name beside yours is the bloke to whom you are sending your blank and mechanism.


Kevin >>>>>>>>>>>> TimR
DKMD >>>>>>>>>>> The PenSmith
Schroedc >>>>>>>>> DKMD
NYWoodturner >>>> ButchC
Wildthings >>>>>>> Dennis Ford
Dennis Ford >>>>>> sprucegum
ButchC >>>>>>>>>> Wildthings
woodintyuuu >>>>> Kevin
The PenSmith >>>> Schroedc
sprucegum >>>>>> NYWoodturner
TimR >>>>>>>>>> woodintyuuu

What I find amazing is that no one drew themselves. If you think about it, there was no way to prevent the generator from spitting out a list where for example #5 fell in the #5 position. I only had to run it once. So there it is gents. I've removed the crushgrind notations because it is better to just work with your buddy on what to send or not to send - keeps it much simpler that way and I like simple.

Questions, comments, critique, post it here. Sorry Cliff you're stuck with me pal lol just my luck to draw a world class turner I really have to up my game. I wonder who I can hire . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I updated the original post. As you send your blank out to your turner, please post a picture of the blank and the mechanism that you are sending. 

@TimR I will post the picture of the blank I'm sending you as soon as you tell me if you like to turn the crushgrind type. I have several types of mechanisms in stock but I really prefer the crushgrind. If you're cool with that I will post the before picture of the blank and mechanism coming to you. If you don't want a crushgrind no problem I can send you a conventional knob type.


----------



## DKMD

Thanks for doing this, Kevin! @The PenSmith and I have been in touch, and I'm stoked to be getting one of his mills!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I don't do this often but I moved the off topic posts out of this thread to the original one. From now on let's keep this one for posting our before pictures between the participants and for asking any relevant questions along the way just between the participants. It's going to be a long thread as it is so this will make it less confusing. I'll be posting the mill blank and mechanism that I'm sending to Tim later today.

I will start a Finished Peppermill Swap 2014 thread later so everyone including non participants can make comments on your handiwork. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

@TimR here's the blank and mechanism coing your way . . . 



 



 



 

I'll send instructions too.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

@DKMD Here a couple pieces, One is burl of some sort, Borderline size wise but if you can great, Otherwise there's a good sized piece of Butternut. I forgot to take a pic of the mechanism but it's the shaftless crush grind type. let me know if you need me to email a PDF of the instructions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

@woodintyuuu , I am sending a traditional mechanism, the 8" PSI kit, with instructions included. My slightly first choice is the flame cherry on the left. I call it flame cherry for the way this cherry seems to swirl more than alot of cherry I've had. It's been air drying for several years now in this state. The second piece, as backup, is a piece of dogwood that is kiln dry. It has a small check in it, but I've been eyeing it for a PPM for some time, and I'm probably open as to which one you choose to make, either would be nice.
As luck would have it...the only suitable box I have to ship in is a MFRB, which I loathe to not pack in well, so call it early Christmas! Package will go out Thursday.
Enjoy the PPM process, it is likely something you'll get a bug for once you've got a couple under your belt! Looking forward to where you go with mine!


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> @TimR here's the blank and mechanism coing your way . . .
> 
> View attachment 63288
> 
> View attachment 63289
> 
> View attachment 63290
> 
> I'll send instructions too.


Sure...no pressure...no pressure at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I boxed my stuff up and forgot to take a picture of the wood... My apologies to Jim for the surprise!

Should go out in tomorrow's mail...


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I boxed my stuff up and forgot to take a picture of the wood... My apologies to Jim for the surprise!
> 
> Should go out in tomorrow's mail...




Booooo! Hissss!  








Oh why waste my time I know I can't make you feel bad about it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

Here is a picture of the mesquite blanks that I am sending SpruceGum.
The kit is an 8" shaft type mill and the blanks are 11" long (fits the box). Neither is perfect but the blemishes should turn away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

@TimR
@The PenSmith
@DKMD
@ButchC
@Dennis Ford
@sprucegum
@Wildthings
@Kevin
@Schroedc
@NYWoodturner
@woodintyuuu


For those that haven't gotten their blanks and mechanisms posted here for viewing and mailed, a friendly reminder follows this message . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin - Do us all a favor and put your shirt back on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

well looks like the boss has put his foot down!!!!! i was waitin on cody and his grandad chose the ones i had in mind so i have to put in the second string,i know kevin likes cirrly walnut so i imagine he will pick the other a chechen burl with live edge that i challenge @Kevin to incorporate i my pp mill in a most creative way NO NO not just smacked up on top but kinda drooling down along, that will most excellently make him think about his sanding technique a little , oh i dont know what kind of mechanisim from another so kevin has aggreed to sell me one of his stock thanks kevin they are both big enough and then some





 




 

Did i do good boss===did I?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> well looks like the boss has put his foot down!!!!! i was waitin on cody and his grandad chose the ones i had in mind so i have to put in the second string,i know kevin likes cirrly walnut so i imagine he will pick the other a chechen burl with live edge that i challenge @Kevin to incorporate i my pp mill in a most creative way NO NO not just smacked up on top but kinda drooling down along, that will most excellently make him think about his sanding technique a little , oh i dont know what kind of mechanisim from another so kevin has aggreed to sell me one of his stock thanks kevin they are both big enough and then someView attachment 63451
> 
> View attachment 63452
> 
> 
> View attachment 63453
> 
> Did i do good boss===did I?



I can't decide on whether to say way cool or "you are cruel" lol. I always wanted to try to make a pm with a live edge now I am forced to. Man this is going to be one of the biggest woodworking challenges I have ever faced. You have certainly made it interesting! 

 (that's my thinking cap......)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Cliff, that borders on meanness...but in a nice way.  Looks like a nice challenge, wow, that's gonna be some kinda cool PPM.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> that's gonna be some kinda cool PPM.




You have a lot more confidence in me than I do. This has got me breaking out in hives.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> You have a lot more confidence in me than I do. This has got me breaking out in hives.


You should definitely ban the person that came up with the idea and format for this swap.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

You got that right Hen. If I did that, he wouldn't have to show how inept he is on the lathe. I can't believe how this has backfired on me lol. This risk vs reward ratio on this turn is off the charts. If I fail, no one will be all that surprised. If by chance I pull it off, everyone will be shocked. Especially me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> i know kevin likes cirrly walnut so i imagine he will pick the other a chechen burl with live edge that i challenge @Kevin to incorporate i my pp mill in a most creative way NO NO not just smacked up on top but kinda drooling down along, that will most excellently make him think about his sanding technique a little



It makes me think about a lot more than sanding. I have decided on a delivery date for the finished mills. Novemeber 7th, 2016. I should have the experience by then to figure something out.  

Actually I already have a plan if the blank is large enough . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> You got that right Hen. If I did that, he wouldn't have to show how inept he is on the lathe. I can't believe how this has backfired on me lol. This risk vs reward ratio on this turn is off the charts. If I fail, no one will be all that surprised. If by chance I pull it off, everyone will be shocked. Especially me.


kevin, i havent seen you back down from much . whats really cool as any of my students can attest- i always raise the bar, but never farther that i percieve the individual can achieve- the cost of making the final cut from mediocrity to excellence is always worth blowing up the work ALWAYS!! I also tell students not to use wood they cannot afford to waste as they will always chose not to blow up the piece and therefore insure mediocrity. In @Kevin case he has the skill set and he did not pay for the wood so he has the liberty to soar and soar he will. we will all be the better for the experience . When kevin proposed this challenge which he called a swap it was to get a bunch of cool minds thinking and bettering thier design sense and upping thier skill sets, I am also on the hook, i have never ever even made one, and i have to send it back to a serious turner like @TimR so i am a bit uptight. Let the games begin!!! I am willing to wager the end products from this bunch will far exceed anyones imaginaion. (okay kevin you can pay me that FBE for the lockerroom coach talk now)

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Dennis Ford help me out. I'm torn on which blank to send you to turn for me - any preferences between the 4 - Left to right Black Ash Burl, Black Oak Burl, Black Walnut Burl and B. A. Curly Maple

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ButchC

@Wildthings[/USER] Barry, here's what I'm a sending your way. Two mechs, and two blanks; you choose. I believe these are both Silver Maple blanks, but the "S" could be spalted also...I just cant remember. I had a couple other blanks chosen, but when I measured, each was only 2 1/2 inches. I also had a laminated hard maple and myrtlewood blank, but realized that I owe that as a salt mill to someone else!!

There's a PSI and a Woodcraft - both shaft mechanisms. I didnt want to go buy any more since I still had a few each of these.

Anyway, here's the pic of what's coming your way.

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

10-4 Butch! Sorry haven't been able to holler at you. I'll see what I can spin up!


----------



## Dennis Ford

Wildthings said:


> @Dennis Ford help me out. I'm torn on which blank to send you to turn for me - any preferences between the 4 - Left to right Black Ash Burl, Black Oak Burl, Black Walnut Burl and B. A. Curly Maple
> 
> View attachment 63481


With choices like that; you cannot go wrong. They all look great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

@NYWoodturner Here is the wood and mechanism I will be sending Scott. The one I want a mill made from is on the left they are both rock maple. The one I would like to use has 2 tap holes which cause dark streaks similar ambrosa, the holes may need to be filled. The backup blank is yours to keep. I am offering a choice of Crushgrind with a 10" shaft (easy to cut for a shorter mill) or a shaftless CG. If by chance you prefer a conventional kit I will order one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The PenSmith

Here is what I received from DKMD, I will post an image of the finished piece once he receives it. I have never turned a stablized piece of wood that large before, that was a challenge, but that is what this is all about !

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK Butch - These are headed out to you in the morning. Traditional mechanism. My choice would be the Marblewood. The Maple is a back up and yours if the Marblewood doesn't make it.. Anything else you might find in the box is yours 



 

They will go out in the morning.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## The PenSmith

NYWoodturner said:


> OK Butch - These are headed out to you in the morning. Traditional mechanism. My choice would be the Marblewood. The Maple is a back up and yours if the Marblewood doesn't make it.. Anything else you might find in the box is yours
> 
> View attachment 63814
> 
> They will go out in the morning.



That's the same mechanism that I use as well, it works really well and it lasts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

The PenSmith said:


> That's the same mechanism that I use as well, it works really well and it lasts!



That one was my mainstay as well until I got used to going knobless. Once you go knobless you'll never go back . . . . .


----------



## ButchC

NYWoodturner said:


> OK Butch - These are headed out to you in the morning. Traditional mechanism. My choice would be the Marblewood. The Maple is a back up and yours if the Marblewood doesn't make it.. Anything else you might find in the box is yours
> 
> View attachment 63814
> 
> They will go out in the morning.




I will keep an eye out on the porch.

Butch


----------



## sprucegum

Got my blanks and mechanism from Dennis today I have never done a conventional mill but the drilling looks simple enough. I have @NYWoodturner 's blanks ready to send still waiting to hear his preference of mechanisms. Hope the due date is still a ways off as Saturday is the first day of deer season. Maybe I will take it to deer camp and let the guys shoot away the extra wood for a totally original look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Likewise today I recd blanks and mechanism from @Kevin . Some sweet extras inside, he must have run low on bubble wrap. Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner

sprucegum said:


> Got my blanks and mechanism from Dennis today I have never done a conventional mill but the drilling looks simple enough. I have @NYWoodturner 's blanks ready to send still waiting to hear his preference of mechanisms. Hope the due date is still a ways off as Saturday is the first day of deer season. Maybe I will take it to deer camp and let the guys shoot away the extra wood for a totally original look.





sprucegum said:


> Got my blanks and mechanism from Dennis today I have never done a conventional mill but the drilling looks simple enough. I have @NYWoodturner 's blanks ready to send still waiting to hear his preference of mechanisms. Hope the due date is still a ways off as Saturday is the first day of deer season. Maybe I will take it to deer camp and let the guys shoot away the extra wood for a totally original look.


Dave - Im good with any style mechanism. Whatever you prefer!


----------



## Wildthings

Must have been a good shipping day...got a package in from @ButchC today - now to figure what to do with this stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

TimR said:


> Likewise today I recd blanks and mechanism from @Kevin . Some sweet extras inside, he must have run low on bubble wrap. Thanks!


tim yours showed up today thanks and glad the instructions are in there , Hope ya dont mind a little texture on that puppy , looks like jonathon needs little direction on the subject and you pp mill would make a great u tube addition if it did not upset ya , if ya needed a smoothe finished product . let me know if that would be a bad thing at your house cl @TimR


----------



## TimR

woodintyuuu said:


> tim yours showed up today thanks and glad the instructions are in there , Hope ya dont mind a little texture on that puppy , looks like jonathon needs little direction on the subject and you pp mill would make a great u tube addition if it did not upset ya , if ya needed a smoothe finished product . let me know if that would be a bad thing at your house cl @TimR


Have at it! Look forward to the vid on it too. I say have fun with this whole process, and we'll all enjoy the results.


----------



## ButchC

Hey Cliff @woodintyuu, can you post the link here? That would be somethin i would like to see for sure.


----------



## Schroedc

Blanks and mechanism showed up a couple days ago, getting ready to start as soon as I get a couple special orders out. @Kevin , Do we have a due date to get these back to the sender yet?


----------



## Kevin

No due date yet Colin I'm waiting until everyone gets their wood and mechs . . . . . . . .


----------



## ButchC

NYWoodturner said:


> OK Butch - These are headed out to you in the morning. Traditional mechanism. My choice would be the Marblewood. The Maple is a back up and yours if the Marblewood doesn't make it.. Anything else you might find in the box is yours
> 
> View attachment 63814
> 
> They will go out in the morning.



Hey Scott, I got the box today and it was kinda chewed up with a split on one corner. There was only one mechanism in there, correct? I don't think anything escaped.

Nice Blanks. Can you tell me what the other chunks are? The one larger piece looks like myrtle, but I'm probably wrong.

Butch


----------



## Kevin

I got my blank large shipment in from Cliff today and all I can say is oh. my. gawd. 

The way the weather is down here, and I know it's even worse in most of the northern states, unless you all have heated shops probably some of you aren't going to be able to last long in the shop. I just can't do it I simply cannot hang out in that cold steel shop and stand on that cold concrete slab of ice for very long. They're saying we'll break out and get up to 52 a week from today - I may be able to get some shop time in Monday at 46 degrees if I have a couple Irish coffees in the morning, but then I probably should be turning. 

Let's just all agree to do our damndest to get the mills done by the end of the month. Sound okay to everyone? Has everyone received their mill blanks?


----------



## The PenSmith

For some reason I can not edit my previous post so Kevin please be tolerant of two posts. (its my computer/modem ) Here is the mill that DKMD will receive tomorrow. I hope he will enjoy it.

Sorry for the size differences, the finished mill is around 11" tall.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Good heavens Jim you set the bar on the top rung right away. That's stunning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well now... no pressure 
Extremely nice mill Jim


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I got my blank large shipment in from Cliff today and all I can say is oh. my. gawd.
> 
> The way the weather is down here, and I know it's even worse in most of the northern states, unless you all have heated shops probably some of you aren't going to be able to last long in the shop. I just can't do it I simply cannot hang out in that cold steel shop and stand on that cold concrete slab of ice for very long. They're saying we'll break out and get up to 52 a week from today - I may be able to get some shop time in Monday at 46 degrees if I have a couple Irish coffees in the morning, but then I probably should be turning.
> 
> Let's just all agree to do our damndest to get the mills done by the end of the month. Sound okay to everyone? Has everyone received their mill blanks?



Still waiting on mine to arrive.


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Good heavens Jim you set the bar on the top rung right away. That's stunning!


I'll double that! Great job Jim, what's the finish...aside from liquid glass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ButchC said:


> Hey Scott, I got the box today and it was kinda chewed up with a split on one corner. There was only one mechanism in there, correct? I don't think anything escaped.
> 
> Nice Blanks. Can you tell me what the other chunks are? The one larger piece looks like myrtle, but I'm probably wrong.
> 
> Butch


You are correct on the Myrtle, but Ive slept since then and don't remember what the others were...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The PenSmith

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it, I enjoy making mills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

The PenSmith said:


> For some reason I can not edit my previous post so Kevin please be tolerant of two posts. (its my computer/modem ) Here is the mill that DKMD will receive tomorrow. I hope he will enjoy it.
> 
> Sorry for the size differences, the finished mill is around 11" tall.
> 
> View attachment 63983 View attachment 63982

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> I got my blank large shipment in from Cliff today and all I can say is oh. my. gawd.
> 
> The way the weather is down here, and I know it's even worse in most of the northern states, unless you all have heated shops probably some of you aren't going to be able to last long in the shop. I just can't do it I simply cannot hang out in that cold steel shop and stand on that cold concrete slab of ice for very long. They're saying we'll break out and get up to 52 a week from today - I may be able to get some shop time in Monday at 46 degrees if I have a couple Irish coffees in the morning, but then I probably should be turning.
> 
> Let's just all agree to do our damndest to get the mills done by the end of the month. Sound okay to everyone? Has everyone received their mill blanks?


HAA HAA HA


----------



## The PenSmith

TimR said:


> I'll double that! Great job Jim, what's the finish...aside from liquid glass.



It is a two part catalyzed lacquer from ML Campbell called MaganaMax Gloss. I like it much better than nitrocellulose lacquer which will soften when exposed to heat. I purchased an automotive grade HVLP spray gun and I use the 3M PPS system which gives me a lot of flexibility and great finish. I also spray all my work on the lathe at the end of the day/evening running the lathe at very low speed to allow the lacquer to flow around the piece with no drips or sags as it dries.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DKMD

Here's what Jim( @The PenSmith )sent... Two awesome mills! One is blue stabilized black ash burl and the other is cedar. Above and beyond... Too cool! Thanks Jim!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The PenSmith

Your welcome David ! Enjoy them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Jim we call some of our members turning machines but you really are the original, real deal, turning machine. And I love the shape of your mills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith

Kevin said:


> Jim we call some of our members turning machines but you really are the original, real deal, turning machine. And I love the shape of your mills.



Thank you, I do enjoy my turning.

Before someone asks, I do not use a duplicator, everything is done by hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## sprucegum

NYWoodturner said:


> Still waiting on mine to arrive.


Sent them this morning. I wanted to get them out sooner, been way busy trying to get my buddy's roof shingled on his new house. I am taking next week off to do a little deer hunting and hopefully turn a pepper mill or two. My friend is not a hunter and it is a good thing as he still has some shingles to nail on next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

@Kevin, here's what's coming your way this week. Hope you like it. I'd never done a Celtic knot, so believe me when I say there was some tense moments making the cuts. I enjoyed doing this, and used the opportunity to do something I'd not done before. The finish is Waterlox and then triple buffed.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The PenSmith

TimR said:


> @Kevin, here's what's coming your way this week. Hope you like it. I'd never done a Celtic knot, so believe me when I say there was some tense moments making the cuts. I enjoyed doing this, and used the opportunity to do something I'd not done before. The finish is Waterlox and then triple buffed.
> View attachment 64296



Love the Celtic knot, that is something that is on my bucket list! Very nice shape on the mill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tim that is stunning. Just stunning. Man I knew you were good but I wasn't expecting that! Thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

How's that NE mill coming, @Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

What's a NE mill? I didn't get out of the house today there's white stuff on the ground.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> What's a NE mill? I didn't get out of the house today there's white stuff on the ground.


No kidding, you had snow?!? Sorry, bud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

I got the blanks in this morning from "Wildthings", very nice wood. I will try to not screw it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Dennis Ford said:


> I got the blanks in this morning from "Wildthings", very nice wood. I will try to not screw it up.



If you wouldn't screw it up I probably would have !! Just Have Fun - no pressure!!


----------



## Dennis Ford

Had some trouble getting the shop warm but turned the mill anyway. Here is a rather poor picture of the finished product. I will try to get it in the mail Tuesday or Wed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

WOW I'm impressed with that beauty and the turnaround time WOW


----------



## The PenSmith

Dennis Ford said:


> Had some trouble getting the shop warm but turned the mill anyway. Here is a rather poor picture of the finished product. I will try to get it in the mail Tuesday or Wed.View attachment 64377



I really like that style, simple and yet elegant, very nice. I have actually considered making the same exact style mill. Very nice!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

sprucegum said:


> Sent them this morning. I wanted to get them out sooner, been way busy trying to get my buddy's roof shingled on his new house. I am taking next week off to do a little deer hunting and hopefully turn a pepper mill or two. My friend is not a hunter and it is a good thing as he still has some shingles to nail on next week.


Dave - Got them today. Sunday is the next day off. Hopefully I'll be posting pics Monday


----------



## sprucegum

Dennis Ford said:


> Had some trouble getting the shop warm but turned the mill anyway. Here is a rather poor picture of the finished product. I will try to get it in the mail Tuesday or Wed.View attachment 64377


Ha-Ha glad you turned yours first as I was leaning toward that style to send you, guess I will rethink it a little. Oh by the way I got yours drilled and made round today and have not wrecked it yet. Started to make a jamb chuck to stick in it's bottom and the power went out, only for a few mins. but it broke my momentum so I went deer hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

@TimR - this mill shows the level of your talent. Like a broken record but we all know it's true, pictures never do the work justice. The fit and finish of this mill surpasses anything I've been able to do. It truly gives me something to shoot for. And I really like the way you did the top tenon to enclose the factory tenon - that's posh man. i'm going to mimic that on mine. Thank you for this gift, and this lesson in mill making.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> @TimR - this mill shows the level of your talent. Like a broken record but we all know it's true, pictures never do the work justice. The fit and finish of this mill surpasses anything I've been able to do. It truly gives me something to shoot for. And I really like the way you did the top tenon to enclose the factory tenon - that's posh man. i'm going to mimic that on mine. Thank you for this gift, and this lesson in mill making.


Very cool and glad you like it so much. I'm going to go out in my shop and lance my noggin to deflate it down a bit now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Cliff I started your mill yesterday but it isn't the blank you sent. I chose a different one because I hit a stumbling block on the one you sent. It's not the turning of it that has me perplexed (although it does a little) but another issue althogether which I don't want to mention because I don't want y'all to start offering suggestions because I know everyone would want to help - but I need to work through it on my own.

So this past weekend I went hunting for a blank in my own inventory and found it yesterday. It was part of a porch post and had what I was looking for so I cut it out and chucked it up. Now I see I may have bit off more than I can chew on it, in trying to send you something in the meantime between now and whenever finally figure out my conundrum on the one you made me bite off more than I can chew.

If you can figure out what all that means let me know I got lost typing it.

@woodintyuuu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Cliff I started your mill yesterday but it isn't the blank you sent. I chose a different one because I hit a stumbling block on the one you sent. It's not the turning of it that has me perplexed (although it does a little) but another issue althogether which I don't want to mention because I don't want y'all to start offering suggestions because I know everyone would want to help - but I need to work through it on my own.
> 
> So this past weekend I went hunting for a blank in my own inventory and found it yesterday. It was part of a porch post and had what I was looking for so I cut it out and chucked it up. Now I see I may have bit off more than I can chew on it, in trying to send you something in the meantime between now and whenever finally figure out my conundrum on the one you made me bite off more than I can chew.
> 
> If you can figure out what all that means let me know I got lost typing it.
> 
> @woodintyuuu


remember kevin its only wood , ha ha i will be grateful to own sumptin you made period! i hope the conundrum is worth it i always think it is have at her when your ready


----------



## Kevin

Cliff I didn't blow it up. I can't believe I didn't either you'll see why I thought I would tomorrow. had to use epoxy on this one you'll see why tomorrow on tthat too. Will take some pics tomorrow. Everything is tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow . . . . 

It's done though for better or for worse.


----------



## Kevin

I started cliff's 1st peppermill with this blank (being drilled) . . .






And the shape was heading this direction . . .





Except I cracked the top in two when I parted it because that knot just didn't want to stay together. So I had to regroup and I ended up with this . . .

















The coco top has no finish it's sanded to 1000







I liked where the first shape was headed much better but it wasn't meant to be. The coco top turned out to be kind of cool anyway since black for pepper, and your next mill will most like have a holly top. That cedar is very thin and I can't believe I didn't blow it up. Man it was sure talking to me on those final few turns I was holding my breath. There's quite a bit of chatoyance and curl that I couldn't capture with my horrible picture skills.

This stuff is extremely brittle do not drop this mill I assure you it will break in two if you do. Finding this blank was a challenge I had to sacrifice a porch post to get it, so even though the shape is kinda sucky this was very rewarding to get it done without wrecking anything (except the top). Hope you like.

Thanks to TimR for getting me a clear tube so quickly.

@woodintyuuu

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR

Kevin, as I was reading, I started thinking you'd use the tube as a backer for epoxy or resin but the end result is way cool! I like how the void allows seeing thru to the inside...without everything spillin out of course! Excellent save, glad I could help with the tube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@Kevin Awesome save and better yet a great example of how to utilize the "somewhat natural " voids !!! Nicely done !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Definitely very cool, but I'm noticing a theme in your mill designs. You may need to start reading different magazines, Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

SENC said:


> but I'm noticing a theme in your mill designs. You may need to start reading different magazines, Kevin.



I think it's the tip, er top, that got me thinking the same thing. Nice job though Kevin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I only subscribe for the articles. But my mills sure seem to bring out the closet members . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodintyuuu

kevin nevermind the wiseacres you are on to something, and are taking a chance, the shape was dick-tated (pun intended see were all wisearces) by trying a new idea , now with that idea i see a ton of serious potential with the incorporation of the void , change is not easy but is a good and necessary thing its called the creative process. thanks for the experiment it is gonna turn out way way co0l Run kevin Run thx cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Dennis Ford said:


> Here is a picture of the mesquite blanks that I am sending SpruceGum.
> The kit is an 8" shaft type mill and the blanks are 11" long (fits the box). Neither is perfect but the blemishes should turn away.
> View attachment 63441


I thought for a while this project might get the best of me. Having never done a traditional mechanism I lacked experience and did not have quite the ideal tooling for the job so I had to improvise a little. Then my homemade lathe decided to have a alignment problem (it does that at times). I love turning the Mesquite wood and will definitely be trying to trade for some in the future. I am not overly proud of the results but not totally disappointed either. I am going to put on a couple more coats of WOP this week and get it sent out next week. Hopefully the mechanism will go in without a hitch.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> I am not overly proud of the results but not totally disappointed either.



Dave, you should be proud, that looks great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It looks great Dave. Better than my ugly duckling for sure but that's not much comfort lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

@woodintyuuu I hope you're happy I rough turned the blank you sent me and ruined it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I haven't given up the ship though . . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I got my mill in the mail form Keller today and it's amazing. Of course the first thing I did was pull it apart to see how he does them. I'll get pictures up as soon as my camera battery is charged. And the packing peanuts will be amazing after stabilization and dye!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

sprucegum said:


> I thought for a while this project might get the best of me. Having never done a traditional mechanism I lacked experience and did not have quite the ideal tooling for the job so I had to improvise a little. Then my homemade lathe decided to have a alignment problem (it does that at times). I love turning the Mesquite wood and will definitely be trying to trade for some in the future. I am not overly proud of the results but not totally disappointed either. I am going to put on a couple more coats of WOP this week and get it sent out next week. Hopefully the mechanism will go in without a hitch.
> 
> View attachment 65114



you may not be proud of it but I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I wasn't allowed to turn anything today. The Gods said I had to stay inside most of the day. Our Mother (Mother Nature) said I had to stay in the house all day since it never got out of the 30's. I fed the animals of course and ran to town to do a quick chore for someone who needed a little help but apart from that I been hibernating. Looks like they're saying we may have 50s Wednesday so @woodintyuuu I'll finish butchering your blank then. Thanks for your patience. You deserve to have to wait though after putting this on me - you obviously have no idea how little experience I have. This is rocket surgery to me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I wasn't allowed to turn anything today. The Gods said I had to stay inside most of the day. Our Mother (Mother Nature) said I had to stay in the house all day since it never got out of the 30's. I fed the animals of course and ran to town to do a quick chore for someone who needed a little help but apart from that I been hibernating. Looks like they're saying we may have 50s Wednesday so @woodintyuuu I'll finish butchering your blank then. Thanks for your patience. You deserve to have to wait though after putting this on me - you obviously have no idea how little experience I have. This is rocket surgery to me.


If it helps, there are a lot of us that are subscribed and really enjoying this! In fact, I've already decided I'm calling Cliff the next time I need to have someone tortured. I don't know what you did to him, Kevin, but I wouldn't do it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I wasn't allowed to turn anything today. The Gods said I had to stay inside most of the day. Our Mother (Mother Nature) said I had to stay in the house all day since it never got out of the 30's. I fed the animals of course and ran to town to do a quick chore for someone who needed a little help but apart from that I been hibernating. Looks like they're saying we may have 50s Wednesday so @woodintyuuu I'll finish butchering your blank then. Thanks for your patience. You deserve to have to wait though after putting this on me - you obviously have no idea how little experience I have. This is rocket surgery to me.




personally- I do not think Cliff is going to be impressed with how cold your weather is. No offense intended- just a feelin!!! 

PS lookin good.......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Our Mother (Mother Nature) said I had to stay in the house all day since it never got out of the 30's.


I was out in the shop today with the doors and windows open turning a peppermill when that same front passed through here. The temp dropped at least 30 ° and I just about froze. I bet it's at least in the low 50's


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> I was out in the shop today with the doors and windows open turning a peppermill when that same front passed through here. The temp dropped at least 30 ° and I just about froze. I bet it's at least in the low 50's




25 here - Barry can you spell [email protected]! @$$


----------



## Wildthings

[email protected] @zz ...errrr no!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> 25 here



Oh Hell no! That's why we're in Texas!!!! I'm freezing my butt off and it's in the 50's! TA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Actually now it's 47. Butt cold!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's two degrees here. Fahrenheit. Not Celsius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It's two degrees here. Fahrenheit. Not Celsius.



One of the many reasons Texas is the greatest nation in the world!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

This thread turn reminds me of a great saying... My favorite thing about winter is watching it on TV from the South!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

SENC said:


> This thread turn reminds me of a great saying... My favorite thing about winter is watching it on TV from the South!


YAAAALLLL are all crybabies it got up to 7 above today and i went to the shop and worked , if i lived in texas i would have to work to stay cool cant win nohows,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

@woodintyuuu , I'll keep crying. It was 69 and sunny today. Down to a high of 58 tomorrow, then back in the 60s the rest of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

You're right Henry, it did feel a bit chilly.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - I have the blanks and have just completed a test piece. ( had never done a shaft less crush grind) came out to work on your mill. Out if habit I checked the MC on your blanks. They are 18-20%?depending on where you test them. 
I'm concerned that as they dry the two pieces will not line up and possibly put the mechanism in a bind.
How would you like for me to proceed? 
I can send you the trial run mill for now and do yours when it's dry. Or
I can rough turn yours and drill it to speed up drying

Thoughts?


----------



## woodintyuuu

TimR said:


> You're right Henry, it did feel a bit chilly.


Hey timm i am little behind on your mill , may i beg some grace period Damm this always happens , i resort to gravelling

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well your not alone Cliff !


----------



## TimR

woodintyuuu said:


> Hey timm i am little behind on your mill , may i beg some grace period Damm this always happens , i resort to gravelling


No worries Cliff. I'll still be here as I expect you will be too.


----------



## Kevin

I thought I was the sole knuckledragger left. I'm glad I'm not. I got out to the shop for 20 minutes in low 30ish temps and parted the mill. Then I brought the top half of it in and glued a tenon on it. If you guys don't watch out I might not be the last to finish . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I got my mill in the mail form Keller today and it's amazing. Of course the first thing I did was pull it apart to see how he does them. I'll get pictures up as soon as my camera battery is charged. And the packing peanuts will be amazing after stabilization and dye!


----------



## Wildthings

There's also another knuckledragger here but working on it LOL


----------



## sprucegum

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave - I have the blanks and have just completed a test piece. ( had never done a shaft less crush grind) came out to work on your mill. Out if habit I checked the MC on your blanks. They are 18-20%?depending on where you test them.
> I'm concerned that as they dry the two pieces will not line up and possibly put the mechanism in a bind.
> How would you like for me to proceed?
> I can send you the trial run mill for now and do yours when it's dry. Or
> I can rough turn yours and drill it to speed up drying
> 
> Thoughts?


I did not check them as they have been in a good place (or so I thought) for a couple of years. No hurry if you want to drill and rough it out seems like it would dry in a month or two.


----------



## Kevin

I finished the turning and sanding part Cliff, and without blowing it up. It was a close call too because I forgot a step and had to use 2 out of the 4 spreaders on the thin wall tenon on the bottom of the top, to cut the thick tenon off the top of the top. You told me how to turn this, now you got to tell me how you want this finished.  

I tested a piece of the cuttoff and bleached it to let you decide if you want to keep the dark stained patina of the burl face or the whiter bleached - I'll take some pics and post later . . . . 

@woodintyuuu


----------



## Kevin

Cliff here's your mill in the center . . .





I bleached that cutoff where the outline is . . .






The cutoff looks different because it didn't get power washed like your blank did before I started turning. Here's another look at it . . .





So the question is to bleach, or not to bleach. If it were mine I'd bleach it. Maybe the pis don't do it justice but the bleached part look better IMO. But I know our taste isn't the same I can easily see how the darker natural patina would also look nice depending on the finsih which . . . brings us to the next question.

HTF do I finish this? It has to be an applied finsh right? I mean I can't do a friction polish and I don't want to apply an oil right? So what do I do as a finish? I could take it to my body shop buddy and have him apply a clear kote but then I couldn't say I did all the work it would be cheating.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

No Cheating Now!!! Cool PM

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Cliff here's your mill in the center . . .
> 
> View attachment 65339
> 
> I bleached that cutoff where the outline is . . .
> 
> View attachment 65340
> 
> 
> The cutoff looks different because it didn't get power washed like your blank did before I started turning. Here's another look at it . . .
> 
> View attachment 65341
> 
> So the question is to bleach, or not to bleach. If it were mine I'd bleach it. Maybe the pis don't do it justice but the bleached part look better IMO. But I know our taste isn't the same I can easily see how the darker natural patina would also look nice depending on the finsih which . . . brings us to the next question.
> 
> HTF do I finish this? It has to be an applied finsh right? I mean I can't do a friction polish and I don't want to apply an oil right? So what do I do as a finish? I could take it to my body shop buddy and have him apply a clear kote but then I couldn't say I did all the work it would be cheating.


its all your call and man yu figured it out dude wow and the form kevin is getting spot on. as far as finish cupla coats watco and some wax buff and life will be grand , that allows me to go tune it up now and again for momma helen, i like yu belive in using stuff!! GOOD Job kevin thanks, PS the box that fed ex finally picked up has an array of cool blanks that will make these type of mills they are cherry burl and pretty wet they are wrapped in plastic and anytime yu work with um wapp um again when done. Some serious super glue in there also and a can of accelerator. The cherry does like freezer treament , And remember superglue is our friend . cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

C'mon, Kevin, I want to see a high gloss CA finish on that live edge!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> C'mon, Kevin, I want to see a high gloss CA finish on that live edge!



Me too. What's your address again?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Kevin!. I think I would go with the bleach too.
In the pic of the 3 mills is the one on the right ERC?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Both are monkeypod @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Cliff here's one of the monkeypod mills finished with Dr Walnut's pens plus. Nothing but that. 4 coats.





Here's one that was soaked liberally with DO 3 days ago and hit with 3 coats of Dr Walnut pens plus today.


 

The other side of the DO + Dr Walnut . . .





I don't like either finish. I guess once you use your body shop buddy you are forever spoiled and nothing can ever compare. Here's your mill. The bleach didn't get all of it white but Ithink once it's finished it'll balance out. But the question is do you really want me to do the DO + Dr Walnut? Because I suck at this. I am pretty good with a rattle can of lacquer though . . .

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

semi gloss rattle can then buff they are all pretty nice kevin


----------



## Kevin

semi gloss lacquer right? How am I going to buff the live edge part?

@woodintyuuu


----------



## Kevin

P.S. I don't own a buffing system.


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> semi gloss lacquer right? How am I going to buff the live edge part?
> @woodintyuuu





Kevin said:


> P.S. I don't own a buffing system.



I wouldn't worry about how to go about buffing the live edge since you don't have a buffing system

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I bought one of the Beal Knock offs- cheap and works great.
Some of us that are not even in the Pepper mill exchange are getting mills- Must be part of the Twist- Or maybe a Twisted :irish:



 



 

Thank You...........

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

What's in between the 2 towers of fire - a piece of granite?


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> What's in between the 2 towers of fire - a piece of granite?



I guess I should said something about that little chunk of gold. It is hickory burl that the crazy texican irishman gave away. I have Anchor sealed it and hidden away until it dries. BEAUTIFUL stuff. It almost looks like a south western scene.

Thanks Kevin I sure wish you would not have sent it to me though- now I am stuck with the quest of finding more....... And I do not even like hickory- well except in my smoker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I will chime in on finish- Oil will darken and poly is durable. wipe on poly. arm-r-seal The finish for dummies...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Been down that road too. Like I said I don't think I will ever find a finish I like all things considered. Except the body shop. I bet I'm the only one here that's ever done that. I also bet if any of you ever did, you'd also be forever spoiled. Take my word . . . don't do it. Either that or send it to Mike Jones and let him finish it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Been down that road too. Like I said I don't think I will ever find a finish I like all things considered. Except the body shop. I bet I'm the only one here that's ever done that. I also bet if any of you ever did, you'd also be forever spoiled. Take my word . . . don't do it. Either that or send it to Mike Jones and let him finish it.




I have been using the WOP and then using wax and steel wool- it feels and looks wonderful. Perfect- is but an illusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I have been using the WOP and then using wax and steel wool- it feels and looks wonderful. Perfect- is but an illusion.



I respectfully disagree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> semi gloss lacquer right? How am I going to buff the live edge part?
> 
> @woodintyuuu


yes semigloss laquer a buffing pad in a drill will be fine until it isint you can get cupla pads for cheap at the hd or auto parts store and get a slop of compound at same time, will be great Or charge um with rouge and stay out of the natural edge part , tripoli and carnuba wax done deal

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin I've been down that road. I use the two part automotive clear coat to put a wet look gloss for my final coat on the fish that I mount for customers. I built a custom black lacquer fish aquarium cabinet for my son and we used the automotive finish on it. It looked as wet as the aquarium did. It's just a real pita to setup for and to cleanup for just one item.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

@woodintyuuu Cliff I got it done for beter r worse. All I'll say about the finish is that it isn't quite terrible. I'll have to ask you to buff it if you desire. Hope you like it.



 



 



 



 


I have to admit it's a damn site prettier than the other one I made for you lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Kevin, I don't know about Cliff, but I'd be darn proud to own that! Great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Shout out to @TimR for showing me a better way to make these mills. I never thought of doing the tenon the way he did mine. I've been using his idea and experimenting with various sizes. I was using tenons before but not insetting the mechanism top into the tenon all the way like that. That's Tim's mill top on the right with the ladybug on it. Tim also turned me on to archive pens. I learned a lot from all of you in this swap thank you all who helped me and who participate. 



 

And i'm happy I wasn't the last to finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like you took that pic on the big ol Persimmon.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like you took that pic on the big ol Persimmon.



It is a persimmon but not the one I felled recently. Ronnie Packard called me a month or so ago and said come get a persimmon log my neighbor is gonna burn it. I says oki doki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> @woodintyuuu Cliff I got it done for beter r worse. All I'll say about the finish is that it isn't quite terrible. I'll have to ask you to buff it if you desire. Hope you like it.
> 
> View attachment 65445
> 
> View attachment 65446
> 
> View attachment 65447
> 
> View attachment 65448
> 
> 
> I have to admit it's a damn site prettier than the other one I made for you lol.


superb mill man!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> I got my mill in the mail form Keller today... I'll get pictures up as soon as my camera battery is charged...



Any luck with those batteries? I post up a picture, but I forgot to take one before I sent it.


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Shout out to @TimR for showing me a better way to make these mills. I never thought of doing the tenon the way he did mine. I've been using his idea and experimenting with various sizes. I was using tenons before but not insetting the mechanism top into the tenon all the way like that. That's Tim's mill top on the right with the ladybug on it. Tim also turned me on to archive pens. I learned a lot from all of you in this swap thank you all who helped me and who participate.
> 
> View attachment 65466
> 
> And i'm happy I wasn't the last to finish.


I think the whole tenon thing needs consideration in using the native blank material or other wood too. The smooth flared mills need to keep as much grain together as originally done, where styles with an interruption, like a bead, can get by using the native blank material. 
Not sure if that made sense, but I know what I mean. Looks like you did just that, am I right Kevin?
And I have a question, what is the little red blob on that tenon of the mill I made??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

You explained it perfectly Tim and that's why I have used tenons because I like the smooth mills - at least for now. I'm sure I'll tire of them eventually. I made some beady ones early on but I'm impatient and like the elegance and quickness of the smooth flared. On cliffs mill I even grinded my parting tool down from the 3/32" it was manufactured as to 3/64 to preserve as much of the pattern as possible. The thing with this blank was, that although it had lots of figure it is subtly and the grain patter is hard to see so i probably didn't have to go through the trouble, but i was just trying to do the best job i could.




TimR said:


> And I have a question, what is the little red blob on that tenon of the mill I made??



I wasn't joking when I said it was a ladybug. She had landed on my hand as I was setting up the tops, and I figured what better way to let the members know which top was yours, so I scooched her onto your top and I asked her to stay put for the picture and she did.


----------



## TimR

How funny, I read it but it didn't register first time around!  Very cool.


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Any luck with those batteries? I post up a picture, but I forgot to take one before I sent it.



I'm at a show in Mankato MN, as soon as iget home the pic will get posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Great job Kevin - that was a challenge for sure. You knocked it out of the park!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Great job Kevin - that was a challenge for sure. You knocked it out of the park!



I think it's closer to an infield home run on errors . . . . but I'll take it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Well done, Kevin!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I think it's closer to an infield home run on errors . . . . but I'll take it.


I agree with Scott. Stop being modest!


----------



## sprucegum

sprucegum said:


> I thought for a while this project might get the best of me. Having never done a traditional mechanism I lacked experience and did not have quite the ideal tooling for the job so I had to improvise a little. Then my homemade lathe decided to have a alignment problem (it does that at times). I love turning the Mesquite wood and will definitely be trying to trade for some in the future. I am not overly proud of the results but not totally disappointed either. I am going to put on a couple more coats of WOP this week and get it sent out next week. Hopefully the mechanism will go in without a hitch.
> 
> View attachment 65114


Got it done, it is not as shiny as the picture, I used satin WOP . I did not use the extra blank, if things had not been so busy for me lately I would have turned a second mill. I really hate to send it back ,really enjoyed turning the mesquite wood. Would you be OK with a goodly chunk of cherry burl in trade?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Is that a picture it's in front of or is that your window?


----------



## sprucegum

Wildthings said:


> Is that a picture it's in front of or is that your window?


It is a picture of a pepper mill and a Santa on my window sill. Are you confused yet?


----------



## Wildthings

sprucegum said:


> It is a picture of a pepper mill and a Santa on my window sill. Are you confused yet?


I am confused!! What is that white stuff all over your trees?


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> I am confused!! What is that white stuff all over your trees?



It is confetti- celebrating global warming in vermont- should take a wander and check it out- It is COOL!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Any luck with those batteries? I post up a picture, but I forgot to take one before I sent it.




Here's a couple pics of the amazing mill I received!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Very nice mill Colin.  I'd say you certainly pulled a trump card.
Is the wood cottonwood, perhaps? 
Does this use a dry-fit on the stopper, or an o-ring or anything like that?


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful mill Keller! Details man we want details. Looks like a shaftless?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Beautiful mill Keller! Details man we want details. Looks like a shaftless?



It's a shaftless, the plug on the top is tapered and press fit. We think it's BAB.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Def BAB IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Glad you like it, Colin!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

That mill is exquisite. Is it a shaftless?

On another note @Kevin this has been a great, fun and informative thread! Good job on coming up with the idea!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> On another note @Kevin this has been a great, fun and informative thread! Good job on coming up with the idea!!



Ditto Kevin! I think those of us not in the swap have enjoyed it as much if not more than those in it! TA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm certian I learned more than anyone else!


----------



## Tony

@Kevin, You must have a set of brass ones; even I know that blank was hell to work with. I think I would still be staring at it saying, " Nope, don't think I can do this!"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> @Kevin, You must have a set of brass ones; even I know that blank was hell to work with. I think I would still be staring at it saying, " Nope, don't think I can do this!"



Nope . . . all I did was unknowingly assemble the best group of teachers in woodworking. I may not be making money doing this, but I am damn sure getting a world class education and that is priceless. Ben Franklin would approve my business model.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Nope . . . all I did was unknowingly assemble the best group of teachers in woodworking. I may not be making money doing this, but I am damn sure getting a world class education and that is priceless. Ben Franklin would approve my business model.



That's one of the main reasons I joined. I didn't realize how much I didn't know until I got here.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Tony said:


> That's one of the main reasons I joined. I didn't realize how much I didn't know until I got here.


I didn't realize how much you didn't know until you got here either, Tony.

Sorry, something about your name just begs me to give you a hard time. Good thing you're not from Mississippi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

SENC said:


> Sorry, something about your name just begs me to give you a hard time. Good thing you're not from Mississippi.



I understand Henry. Feel free to takes shots, I'll jump on the grenade for @Tclem!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

SENC said:


> Sorry, something about your name just begs me to give you a hard time. Good thing you're not from Mississippi.



Ya'll just make fun of us 'cause we'uns rednecks and don't talk so good

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Proud to be one myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

So I finally got time to work on this now that all the deadline commissions are done and finished it up, sanded out to 400 and applied several coats of Watco Butcher block finish to it. Let it dry a couple days and then buffed it out and assembled it this morning. I did have one "Design Opportunity".... Followed the instruction sheet for measurements and then realized I was using a kit for a 12 inch mill but instructions for a 6". Whoops. I endeded up having enough left of the block to build a mill approximately 9 1/2 inches and just shortened and peened the end of the center shaft. I would have started over with the second block that was sent but apparently my shop is really dry and a surface check decided to move almost to the middle of that one

On Monday it'll go in the mail back to @The PenSmith . I feel bad for being so late but at least I got it done!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That is well balance with nice clean lines .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Colin that's a beauty. Unique shape I never seen a mill with that shape I like it. The way you shortened the shaft is the correct way good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith

You did an outstanding job!! Love the finish as well as the shape, very, very nice. Because of the high humidity in Florida we don't have much problem with checking, at least not like you described.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Colin. I would have never thought you could get than sheen from Butcher Block oil.


----------



## Wildthings

Finally got ButchC's PM done. Now gotta get it boxed and shipped. Yikes not enough time in the day!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The PenSmith

Damn, that one has some serious color, nicely done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn

TimR said:


> @Kevin, here's what's coming your way this week. Hope you like it. I'd never done a Celtic knot, so believe me when I say there was some tense moments making the cuts. I enjoyed doing this, and used the opportunity to do something I'd not done before. The finish is Waterlox and then triple buffed.
> View attachment 64296



This might be one of my favorite peppermill designs ever, awesome! 

Also, I definitely have missed this thread but great pepper mills all around guys. This looks like a successful swap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow. Nice job Barry Love the finish. What did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow Barry I missed this yesterday somehow. GORGEOUS shape and blank and man the execution looks perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lots of nice mills in this thread. Great entertainment for us flat heads.............

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow. Nice job Barry Love the finish. What did you use?


My best finishes have been CA and that's what Dennis Ford used on my PM and his job came out fabulous. BUT I read what Kevin said in this thread about his finishes and decided to go with a rattle can lacquer. 5 coats with 400 grit buffing in between coats



Kevin said:


> Wow Barry I missed this yesterday somehow. GORGEOUS shape and blank and man the execution looks perfect.



Thanks Kevin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

@Kevin thanks for sitting at my table nice addition huh , i am honored to own it , Peace on ya man

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Glad y'all are enjoying it Cliff. Thanks for the challenge and all the information and wood you share with us. Merry Christmas to you and yours my friend.


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Likewise today I recd blanks and mechanism from @Kevin . Some sweet extras inside, he must have run low on bubble wrap. Thanks!


@Kevin, so you know, the extra blanks are getting better use than chiminea starters! This is the piece of walnut ready for Crushgrind guts. I'm doing s demo next week and wanted a quick simple shape example ready that folks wouldn't be intimidated by and ready finished to install the mechanism during the demo. Got a little carried away with a wood burner.
The FBE piece will be the one I actually turn and bore out including the groove for the tabs. It will get finished back in my shop. Hopefully there won't be much club business so I've got a chance to complete what I want to show. Thanks again for the extras!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin

Wow that's a beauty Tim! Can't wait to see what you do with the FBE.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

My wife just saw and went bonkers. Another honey-do for me, except this honey no can do . . . that!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Wow that's a beauty Tim! Can't wait to see what you do with the FBE.


The demo went really well, was very interactive with folks following my instructions telling me what to do. How easy can it get? 
Kevin, as you know, this piece was a challenge to get a clean cut, and you did prewarn me. I figured for demo purposes, it wouldn't matter too much as long as I could show how to make all the key bores and such. I finished turning the piece together, and it came out nicely, and I finished it with Waterlox, 3 coats and then buffed out and waxed. The only concern I have, I'll find out tonight...I was so excited to get started on it, I didn't measure to make sure I had enough 'stem' on the mechanism for the height of this mill. This is about a half inch taller than the walnut one I posted earlier, and I had to take only 1/4" or so from that stem...so it'll be close. If I have to take away some from the top of the body, it won't be much, and shouldn't lose much grain match. A little bit of curl near the bottom of the mill, but couldn't get a shot to show it. The red is much nicer in person!
Thanks again for the extras!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful job Tim! Looks sort of like a bowling pin - I turned a similar shape once. I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Beautiful job Tim! Looks sort of like a bowling pin - I turned a similar shape once. I like it.


My wife said the same thing! I think I need to make a set like the ones I recall as a kid that had a top inside a contained box to see how many pins got knocked down...or something like that.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Tim. Glad the demo went well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Well, Cliff (@woodintyuuu )delivered my peppermill in person and in front of a group in the middle of his teapot demo at the NC turning symposium today. I'll get a better pic of the PPM but wanted to share this pic. Great demo, I'm looking forward to second part tomorrow of his teapot demo. 
The wood is spalted tamarind, and not the so so stuff I sent, so I'm clearly not disappointed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodintyuuu

TimR said:


> Well, Cliff (@woodintyuuu )delivered my peppermill in person and in front of a group in the middle of his teapot demo at the NC turning symposium today. I'll get a better pic of the PPM but wanted to share this pic. Great demo, I'm looking forward to second part tomorrow of his teapot demo.
> The wood is spalted tamarind, and not the so so stuff I sent, so I'm clearly not disappointed!
> View attachment 90830


Like i always say "ID rather owe it to ya ,than cheat you out of it" Tim it was great to meet ya and thanks for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

VERY cool guys!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TimR

woodintyuuu said:


> Like i always say "ID rather owe it to ya ,than cheat you out of it" Tim it was great to meet ya and thanks for the kind words.


Folks, I've got to believe with all the other stuff Cliff has going on, this may be the only and last PPM he does, so I consider it priceless. Thanks again Cliff, it was well worth the wait. 
One last shot...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

Sorry guys but nothing is sacred here. It was irresistible. And I agree with you Tim, shaving might be a great hobby for you both.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sidecar

Hmmm....well now , gonna be a bunch of empty pepper mills here. Now would it be kinda like the game call call competition. ..........seems everyone should fill the mills with their version of doctored up peppercorns which would go through Kevin s Random Time Warp Flux Capacitor and test tasted..........Hmmm
Coffee cups empty.....I'll be back

Reactions: Creative 2


----------

